# What online proxy (free) would you use?



## Cubeimpact (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in China, and I love cubing. But sometimes I can't see the videos because they connect to youtube. 
So what kind of online proxy would be preferred aside from Astrill (costs money), Vtunnel (commercials), and ninja cloak?

thanks!:


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 27, 2012)

http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml


----------



## Muesli (Feb 27, 2012)

tor. /internetninja


----------



## applemobile (Feb 27, 2012)

Tor. Its the only one i trust.


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 27, 2012)

hotspot shield (advertisements on youtube, A LOT)
I personally use a VPN but that is paid.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 27, 2012)

Hotspot shield is very easy to use, but as said above, the advertisements are a real pain after a while. So yeah Tor is propably the best choice.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 28, 2012)

Cyberghost VPN


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anonymouse is a decent one as well.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tor can be interesting to set up, but will pretty much guaranteed get you past everything.


----------

